# Stihl FS90R bike bars



## Joseph Acquisto (Oct 26, 2020)

Anyone have the part numbers to add bike bars/throttle (etc) to an FS90R? Will those parts off FS80 or FS85R fit? Want to put a chisel or chain blade on one. I hear tell it is not wise to try driving one with only the loop handle.


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 26, 2020)

4128 790 1701 handle bar 

​
4128 790 1309 control handle
4128 791 0300 handle
4180 180 1151 throttle cable


​



​


​


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 26, 2020)

2 of 4128 790 4800 clamp 4128 790 7501 screw 0000 997 1304 spring 0000 997 1701 spring 4134 790 7600 support 4134 791 0900 clamp


4128 790 4800​


​


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 26, 2020)

you will find that it is cost prohibitive around $300 
find a used one should be able to get it for $100


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a used one here somewhere


----------



## christylleam (Oct 26, 2020)

I had one


----------

